# Egyptian tortoise



## rsepiphyte (Apr 24, 2013)

I am looking for some Egyptian tortoises and would very much like to talk to those that breed and raise them. I have experience with Aldabras, Leopard tortoises (Pardalis Pardalis) and raised Egyptians years ago before i got married. Any leads would be appreciated! Slainte' Ruth Croghan R.Ph.


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 24, 2013)

This person used to sell them. Maybe try to get ahold of him?

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-15777.html

and then I saw this ad. I know nothing about it, and it shows galap tortoises, so sounds to good to be true, so be careful on this one. 

http://houston.ebayclassifieds.com/...ed-tortoise-for-sale-5-years-old/?ad=24498542

same for this one, buyer beware of scams...

http://georgia.freeshopperads.com/horses/tortoises-for-sale.html


----------



## devsharkey (Apr 24, 2013)

You can try Mike Host, too. I know him from FC, so here's the link to his profile:
http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/member.php?u=33640


Also, try Bill. He breeds them as well~

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/user-29708.html


----------



## rsepiphyte (May 5, 2013)

Thank you for the "tips"! Slainte' Ruth


----------



## mainey34 (May 5, 2013)

You can try a very reputable breeder whom sponsors this site....Arizona Tortoise Compound. He is a great guy, i know him personally


----------



## rsepiphyte (May 5, 2013)

Thank you! I have contacted him also! Ruth


----------



## Chinque (May 5, 2013)

If you live in northern ca, you could go to the Vivarium. I got my Russian there; the people there are great and they have the largest reptile selection in the US (I think... Lol)!


----------

